# G'day from an Aussie in Malaysia



## ledieu (Mar 18, 2005)

Howdy all, I'm an automation technician in theatre. I used to install and commission systems in Australia, Malaysia, Singapore, France and Korea. Now I help maintain and train the local guys and girls here in Malaysia. Give us a yell if you think I can help with questions. I'm not always at my puter so forgive any long delays in responding. Cheers DLD


----------



## Peter (Mar 18, 2005)

YAYAYAYAYAY!!!! Someone found the new member's forum again!!!! It has been quite a while since a new member bothered to post here, THANK YOU!

Sounds like you have done quite a bit of traveling! That must have been exciting! I hope someone can help you out with your request about rigging regulations, unfortunatly I personally dont have hardly any experience with rigging. Sorry! 

Welcome to Controlbooth.com!
--The Official Welcome Wagon (part 2)


----------



## ledieu (Mar 18, 2005)

No prob Peter, thanks for the nod.


----------



## Peter (Mar 19, 2005)

No problem at all! (I just did it so much that one day I recieved the title of welcome wagon along with another member who should be along shortly [Pssstt... Ya, that's your cue! GO GO GO!!])


----------



## avkid (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm here already. Welcome to Controlbooth.com post often, and most importantly have fun. I took so long because I had to write a research paper for school and get ready for the biggest concert of the year at the same time.

Phil
-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon (part 1 of 2)


----------

